#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Namen voor de "Truss-staanders"

## rinus bakker

Naar aanleiding van een ander topic:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...TOPIC_ID=12291

Wat voor namen gebruiken jullie zoals om die vertikale truss van het soort vaste portaal-constructies aan te duiden?

In een groundsupport hebben we het bij de vertikale truss over een 'tower', maar in 99,95% van de gevallen is dat een element (onderdeel) van de hefconstructie waar het 'sleeve-block' langs op en neer geleid wordt.

----------


## Kevin_DM

Standard, steuntruss, of gewoon 'verticale truss'...

----------


## DidierB

kort en krachtig: poot. Het is een kader en staat op 4 poten. Altijd duidelijk, zowel voor pro als voor peppie en kokkie.

En bij een groundsupport gewoon groundsupport.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba


*(voor een keer dat ik een duidelijk begrijpbare omschrijving heb voor iets inzake rigging/trussing...)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

van een vast portaal spreek ik altijd over de staander en de ligger

----------


## DidierB

Is wel heel gevaarlijk als je iemand uitlegt wat 'ie moet doen met een trussconstructie die op een layherconstructie staat: je neemt eerst die staanders weg...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ik spreek altijd van verticale en horizontale en Poot. dit om de reden die beghin al aangeeft.
als je te maken hebt met mensen die hiervoor geen exacte benamingen weten dan vindt ik het veiliger om er een duidelijke naam aan te geven en geen mooie

----------


## rinus bakker

Wat is het fijn als mooi ook duidelijk kan zijn....

----------

